# Welcome To My Page! :)



## BallPythonLover88 (Apr 7, 2009)

Hey, so, um... yeah, hi, my name's Claire, i'm 13 years old (coming 14 in 11 days! Whoop!), and i'm from Northern Ireland. I am a complete animal lover, always have been, but I was recently bitten by the Reptile-Bug (cheesy saying much? ), and am now a complete reptile lover . I don't have any reptiles (yet), but i've been begging my parents to let me get a Ball Python (Ball Python/Royal Python, whatever you wanna call it), which is much easier said than done, let me tell you! So, yeah, that's about it, check out my page, add me as a friend, whatever you want!

Bye,
Claire.


----------



## ben-j (Aug 3, 2009)

did you get your python yet


----------



## BallPythonLover88 (Apr 7, 2009)

Not yet, i'm afraid, but just recently my mum saw my cousins snake and she was talking to me about snakes and asking lots of questions about them, so you never know, maybe she'll let me get one .

-Claire.


----------



## ben-j (Aug 3, 2009)

wat snake duz ya cuzan have?


----------



## BallPythonLover88 (Apr 7, 2009)

I'm not sure, my mum didn't find out what type it was, but she from what she told me it sounded like a king snake or something, but i'm not sure. I'm still looking my Ball Python though .


----------



## ben-j (Aug 3, 2009)

ive never had a ball python, i started on corns but now in to boas. do you want to get a normal one or albino or what?


----------



## BallPythonLover88 (Apr 7, 2009)

I'm just looking for a normal one, but if I could choose any morph i'd have a Black-Eyed Leucisic, they're gorgeous . Really expensive though, and really rare.


----------

